# Seatrain Saratoga



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

hello guys, 
i am helping a mate get photos of his ships, he gave me a starting list of seven witch i completed except for one.
the "seatrain saratoga" miramar gives two, 1977 spanish flag cargo. & 1979 singapore flag container. my mate has gone back to sea so i don't know if it was (most likely a singapore) flag of convenience or not.
anyone any ideas.
regards.
Ian.
ps. forgot to ask him when he sailed on her but i remember him thinking it was built in the early 80's, so the 79 could fit?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ian,

SEATRAIN SARATOGA (not sure which one) at this link you may have to join to see it though:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=133595

and here: http://www.buques.org/Navieras/Asmar/Equimar_E.htm

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

cheers Hugh.
i most likely the first one, i saved it and we'll see what my mate says when he gets back. see you on the road.
Ian


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ian,

I sailed on Seatrain Saratoga but, the best person to contact for information would be our member _TomS,_ who was her Master. 

Managed by Denholm Ship Management. (Thumb)


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

cheers Ray,
Denholm Ship Management sounds right. i'll keep TomS in mind and wait for my mate to get in touch. we were talking just before he shipped out and i didn’t get enough info. i'll know better next time, when it come to finding other peoples ships the more info the better.
cheers again. 
Ian


----------



## ROBERT(Bert) FRATER (May 12, 2006)

I was master of SEATRAIN SARATOGA. Name was changed to TFL JEFFERSON and was later transferred to Singapore flag. Hope this of some assistance.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Ian,
> 
> I sailed on Seatrain Saratoga but, the best person to contact for information would be our member _TomS,_ who was her Master.
> 
> Managed by Denholm Ship Management. (Thumb)





ROBERT(Bert) FRATER said:


> I was master of SEATRAIN SARATOGA. Name was changed to TFL JEFFERSON and was later transferred to Singapore flag. Hope this of some assistance.


Ian,

How remiss of me, I should have mentioned Bert, who relieved Tom, and was my second Master on Seatrain Satatoga! (Sad)

Apologies Bert! Good to see you on line again. (Thumb)


----------

